# Alle USB Ports defekt.



## Schmofra (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo...
Hab vor 3 Tagen mir ein neuen Rechner zusammen gestellt.  
Asus Strike z270f
I7700k
GTX 1080
16 GByte ddr4 2133 MHz
Thermalteke t51 Silent Gehäuse 
650 crossair nt 
4 140 mm Gehäuselüfter und nuctum dh 14 CPU kühler.
Win 10

Da es mein erster zusammen bau war hat's etwas länger gedauert aber im endeffekt hat alles geklappt und lief auch 3 tage perfekt.  

Nur leider haben sich im laufenden Betrieb alle USB Anschlüsse verabschiedet. 
Nach Gehäuseöffnung kam mir schon das USB 3.0 Kabel vom Gehäuse entgegen. 3 Pins sind abgebrochen.  Kein Plan wie das passiert ist. Leider funktionieren auch die USB Ports des mb nicht ...geschweige die USB 2.0 vom gehäuse.  
Komm natürlich nicht ins BIOS.....hab nur USB Tastatur und Maus..
Hat jemand eine Ahnung was passiert ist ? Neues mb ist schon bestellt..aber vlt gibt es ne simple lösung  ?

Ps. Wenn ich ein USB Stick an die Ports anstecken leuchtet er kurz rot auf ...


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Der 3.0 interne Stecker ist manchmal schwer drauf zu bekommen und wenn man hier nicht vorsichtig genug ist hat man sehr leicht mal ein paar Pins verbogen.
Drückt man nun mit etwas mehr Kraft wird man den Stecker auch rein bekommen und dabei kann dann auch eine Kurzschluss entstehen. Mir ist dies auch mal passiert beim einstecken, wo der Stecker etwas komisch drauf ging.
Habe den Stecker wieder abgezogen und 2 Pins waren leicht verbogen, habe sie dann noch Grade biegen können, so dass nichts passiert ist.

Natürlich kann ich dies nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber wenn du drei abgebrochene Pins hattest, dann liegt die Vermutung nahe das diese verbogen waren und sich berührt haben.


----------



## Schmofra (26. Mai 2017)

Danke für die antwort.  
Also muss ich davon ausgehen das der usb Controller sich versbschiedet hat ? 
Der USB Stecker ging in der Tat schwer drauf...


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Vermutlich, denn übers USB wird auch eine Spannung mit übertragen.

EDIT:

Du kannst auch mal ein Netzteil Reset versuchen oder noch besser ein Bios Reset.

Laut Anleitung diesen Reset ausführen und da du dabei ehe das Netzteil abstecken oder ausschalten musst, dabei mehrfach auf den Einschaltknopf am Gehäuse drücken.
Denn so entlädt sich die Restspannung im System und Netzteil. Dann normal wieder einschalten.


----------



## Schmofra (26. Mai 2017)

Komisch ist nur wenn ich ein Usb Stick in einen Port stecke dieser kurz aufleuchtet ...

Bios hab ich schon resetet...netzteilreset probier ich nach deiner Anleitung mal aus.
Vielen dank


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Alles klar, war zumindest ein Versuch wert, Reset des Bios immer Stromlos ausführen und am besten immer über die zwei Pins.
Denn das entnehmen der Batterie reicht oft nicht aus, da hier Restspannung zurück bleiben kann.

Die zwei Pins(Nr.9) auf dem Mainboard ohne Spannung kurz mit einem Schraubendreher überbrücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/m...AMING/F12193_STRIX_Z270F_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf


----------



## Schmofra (26. Mai 2017)

Danke. Genau so hab ich das gemacht.  Gott sei dank ist die Dokumentation meines mb tadellos.  Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist das neue mb auch schon da . Dank Amazon dürfte der Umtausch des alten mb kein Problem sein. Hatte gehofft das mein erste zusamnenbau fehlerfrei läuft....na ja ..nöchstes mal läuft's besser ☺


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Den USB3.0 Stecker vorsichtig rein stecken und dabei darf kein großer Widerstand vorhanden sein.
Auf die richtige Richtung durch die eine Nase achten und gerade, also nicht schräg einstecken.


----------



## NatokWa (26. Mai 2017)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Alles klar, war zumindest ein Versuch wert, Reset des Bios immer Stromlos ausführen und am besten immer über die zwei Pins.
> Denn das entnehmen der Batterie reicht oft nicht aus, da hier Restspannung zurück bleiben kann.
> 
> Die zwei Pins(Nr.9) auf dem Mainboard ohne Spannung kurz mit einem Schraubendreher überbrücken.
> ...



Ok , mal wieder der übliche Fehler .... der Reset über die Pins funktioniert nur MIT!!! Spannung . Erklähr doch mal bitte warum man 2 Kontakte brücken sollte wenn da NULL Spannung ist um IRGENDWAS aus zu lösen ? Da MUSS strom drauf sein das was passiert , deswegen müßt ihr auch dauernd dieses dmliche Manöver mit Baterie raus etc. durch führen . Der Jumper funzt NUR dann wenn die Status-LED vom Board leuchtet + das Sys "Einschaltfähig" ist , schließlich wird da der Speicher AKTIV gelöscht statt einfach nur vom Strom getrennt (Netzteil aus + Baterie weg) . Den selben Effekt hat man natürlich auch wenn man IM Bios auf die "Defaults" Resettet , sofern man hin kommt .


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2017)

Keine Ahnung was du uns hier verzapfen möchtest... aber ich habe schon seit 1984 was mit PCs was zu zu tun und noch nie anders ausgeführt, also hätte es mindestens 1000 mal bei mir nicht Funktionieren dürfen. Und wie du berichtest wird es nicht nur von mir so ausgesagt, sondern selbst in Bedingungsanleitungen, Foren oder sonstige Informationsseiten. Demnach verzapfen alle nach deiner Ansicht nur was Falsches. Die Batterie muss hierbei NICHT entnommen werden.

BIOS Reset: So setzt man das BIOS zuruck

Werde jetzt auch nicht weiter darauf eingehen, du kannst es von mir aus machen wie du möchtest!


----------



## Schmofra (27. Mai 2017)

Also es funktioniert eindeutig wenn das System vom Stromnetz ist...um die Sache hier zu schließen..hab neues mb eingebaut und alles läuft rund...denke mal hab mit nem Kurzschluss den USB Controller gegrillt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

Ja ist etwas doof gelaufen, hätte aber jeden passieren können. 
Gut das es nun mit dem neuen Mainboard geht.


----------



## Schmofra (27. Mai 2017)

Alles gut...wenn Amazon das mb zurück nimmt hab ich relativ geringes lehrgeld bezahlt..


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

Schmofra schrieb:


> Also es funktioniert eindeutig wenn das System vom Stromnetz ist...um die Sache hier zu schließen..hab neues mb eingebaut und alles läuft rund...denke mal hab mit nem Kurzschluss den USB Controller gegrillt.



Kann es sein, dass die ATX Blende irgendwie Kontakt mit den USB Ports hatte?
Hast du da mal geguckt?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Mai 2017)

Schmofra schrieb:


> Alles gut...wenn Amazon das mb zurück nimmt hab ich relativ geringes lehrgeld bezahlt..



Vestehte ich jetzt nicht. Hast du es nicht kaputt gemacht? Was hat damit Amazon zu tun?


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2017)

Ok . einmal ein entscheidendes Textstück aus der tollen Anleitung zum CMOS Reset kopiert : 

Zum Löschen der BIOS Einstellungen muss man diesen Jumper einfach auf die Position 2-3 setzen (Bitte die Anleitung im Handbuch oder die Beschreibung auf dem Mainboard beachten!)* und den PC starten* – sehr wahrscheinlich wird er das Betriebssystem so gar nicht laden. Anschließend kann der PC wieder ausgeschaltet und der Jumper auf die ursprüngliche Position zurückgesetzt werden.

Die Dummköpfe haben schlicht vergessen zu schreiben das man NACH dem setzen des Jumpers das Netzteil wieder ANSCHLIESSEN muss , schließlich klappt das mit dem Starten sonst nicht .

Die meisten Boards starten dann übrigernds mit nem Schwarzen Bildschirm wo oben etwas in der Art "Bios-Values succesfully restored to Default"  steht . Genau so steht es auch in den Handbüchern meiner 3 MB's die bei mir laufen + wenn so NIX angezeigt wird die Sache mit dem entfernen der Baterie und komplet Stromlos machen für 5 Minuten .


----------



## Schmofra (27. Mai 2017)

Ich hab niergens geschrieben das ich es geschrottet habe ?! Und nein...das BIOS vom Asus strix z270f resetet man indem 2 Kontakte am mb überbrückt werden undzwar wenn das Netzteil aus ist.


----------



## NatokWa (27. Mai 2017)

Ja , du SETZT die Brücke während das NT aus ist , weiterlesen bitte .... habe auch ASUS Boards (in der vergangenheit fast NUR) und da geht es immer mit dem punkt "Anschließend Netzteil einschalten und Startknopf drücken" weiter 
Ein JUMPER ohne jegliochen Strom macht keinerlei SINN , das sollte jedem klar sein der auch nur ein wenig von Strom und Elektrik ahnung hat , ohne Strom KEINE Schaltung -> keinerlei Reaktion/änderung .
Es GIBT natürlich Boards wo dieser Reset über die MB-Baterie gemacht wird (mit dem Jumper) , dort gibet dann aber idr. eine LED welche bestätigt das der Reset durchgeführt wurde . 

Natürlich kommt auch die Ilusion auf das man es richtig gemacht hat (mit dem Jumper) wenn man die MB-Batterie entfernt und das NT Abschaltet und lange genug wartet , DAS hat dann aber rein garnix mit dem Jumper zu tun ....... der CMOS Speicher ist flüchtig , deswegen auch die Baterie (die noch nebenher den Sys-Zeitgeber versorgt) .


----------



## Lt.Ford (27. Mai 2017)

Und was ist jetzt deine Aussage? Du widersprichst dir selber.
Satz 1: "Ohne Strom macht es keinen Sinn"
Satz 2: "Es gibt Boards, da geht das"

Was denn nun?
Eventuell auch mal etwas den Ton zurückschreiben 

Ich habe die letzten Tage sehr viele CMOS-Resets durchführen müssen und jedes Mal war mein PC komplett stromlos, das Netzkabel abgesteckt und sogar den Reststrom im NT entleert durch versuchtes Einschalten.
Danach die Pins überbrückt und wieder gestartet -> BIOS war zurückgesetzt. "Magie" oder "Batterie", suchs dir aus


----------



## SilasHammig (27. Mai 2017)

@NatokWa Ich hoffe du hast auch daran gedacht, das Kondensatoren entladen werden müssen...solange Strom anliegt geht das ziemlich schlecht


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

Hat er schon versucht gehabt, zumindest nach dieser Aussage...



Schmofra schrieb:


> Bios hab ich schon resetet...netzteilreset probier ich nach deiner Anleitung mal aus.
> Vielen dank


----------



## Schmofra (27. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie ist im laufenden Betrieb der Gehäuse USB Stecker abgegangen...dabei sind 2 oder 3 Pins abgebrochen und haben sich wahrschlich berührt und dabei den controller gegrillt.  Ich hätte jetzt eine usb steckkarte für 10 Euro kaufen können....hab aber noch mal das gleiche mb gekauft da ich das p - l Verhältniss recht gut finde.  Leider sitzt der USB Stecker recht locker auf dem bord ...mit gutem kabelmanagmant sollte das kein Problem darstellen .. 

danke für eure Hilfe..


----------



## Threshold (27. Mai 2017)

Schmofra schrieb:


> Leider sitzt der USB Stecker recht locker auf dem bord



Meinst du den USB 3 Anschluss?
Ja, der sitzt recht locker. Das soll ja mit dem USB 3.1 Header anders sein.


----------



## Schmofra (27. Mai 2017)

Jup...den meine ich .. Ich denke war zu viel Druck drauf...ist dan einfach zur Seite abgeknickt.


----------

